

A Conversation with John Knoll (1998) - wallflower
http://www.drdobbs.com/a-conversation-with-john-knoll/184410606

======
pronoiac
"As a visual-effects supervisor for Industrial Light & Magic, John Knoll lives
on the bleeding-edge of computer graphics. With his brother Tom, he also
created the PhotoShop image-processing software."

